Ask HN: Ideas for simple SaaS products? - jamesmp98
======
nkkollaw
There are so many...

Personally, I'm doing a web service for image resizing + CDN aimed solely at
Polish developers, with the premise that some will prefer having a service in
Polish that focuses on Poland (more CDN PoPs in Poland, for instance—I have 2
instead of 0) and would use my service over existing ones. No idea if this is
going to work.

I've experimented with the Google Vision API. I built a service to do OCR via
an API in a few hours, and it's 100 times better than existing solutions that
charge money (like [https://www.abbyy.com/en-us/mobile-
ocr/](https://www.abbyy.com/en-us/mobile-ocr/)). Mainly, it recognizes really
small text and handwritten/weird fonts. Of course, it's not me who's good—I'm
just using better stuff, but if I made that a SaaS I would have the best OCR
API on the market until someone does the same thing.

My girlfriend has a kid, and has to put up with being in a Whatsapp group chat
with all the moms, just because every once in a while someone lets the others
know that the school is closed for some reason or things like that. However,
she constantly gets notifications for small talk, or things like "me too!",
while there's nothing important going on. There could be a service that
allowed participants to flag messages as "important", "medium", or
"unimportant" (or up/downvote them?), and one could decide to receive
notifications only for certain types of messages (for instance, "important"
only, "medium" an up).

There are so many you can do. Just look around you for problems you can solve.

The best is solving an actual problem you personally have, or someone close to
you has. This way you can gauge how important that problem is, and if your
solution is good. Hopefully other people will have the same problem and will
pay for solving it.

